# Sulawesi Shrimps



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi there,
*
Just checking in to see if anyone keeps and breeds Sulawesi shrimps? I've kept them and bred them on and off since 2007 and just made a short video of my latest successful shipment. All doing well after 1st*wc and eating 3 types of my foods.
Here's the link to the video:




*
And I hope to plan to make a 10 part video series on setting up, keeping, breeding and caring for them
*
Happy fathers day everyone
And have a great day
*
Ray























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This will be a very cool journal. Subscribed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My favourite shrimp. The red is amazing.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

they sure are cool


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your videos. Thanks


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been interested in sulawesi shrimp for a while but haven't had a chance to get into them yet! Will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

wsl said:


> I've been interested in sulawesi shrimp for a while but haven't had a chance to get into them yet! Will keep an eye on this thread.


I have a few videos on them on my YouTube channel with tips on keeping them

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

New Sulawesi shrimps short video out


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

one more new update video 2 weeks in






Happy sunday everyone

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

